# The Alternative Electric Types Club



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 30, 2008)

Basically, this is a club for Electric-type Pokemon not named Pichu, Pikachu, Raichu, Plusle,  Minun, or Pachirisu- for the ones that aren't sickeningly "cute". Discuss REAL electric-types here.

Rules:
1. This is not an anti-"cute" Electrics club. This is a fan club for the OTHER Electrics, and should be treated as such.
2. No flaming- if you don't like the Pokemon, why join?
3. In accordance with rule 1, don't flame the "cute" Electrics. They aren't what this club is about.

Members:
Crazy Weavile
Animorph
Chimera
Ruffledfeathers
Zephyrous Castform
Miyari
EeveeSkitty
Thorn
Teh Ebil Snorlax
Flora and Ashes
Frozen Weta

So, what's your favorite Electric-type, discounting the "cute" ones?
Me? I'd say it's Raikou. It's an electrified tiger... there's something wrong with you if you don't find that awesome.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 30, 2008)

My favorite would have to be Manectric/Electrike. I love wolves, I love electric types, so when I discovered them, It all sort of fell into place. I use them in every playthrough of Ruby,  Sapphire and Emerald.


----------



## Chimera (Jun 30, 2008)

... *sobs in her little Plusle/Minun-loving corner*

But I'll join anyway! I _adore_ Electrike, Manectric, Shinx, Luxio, Luxray, Chinchou Lanturn, Rotom, etc.~ Electric is one of my favorite types!


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 30, 2008)

Luxray line and Rotom are indeed awesome. Surprised nobody's brought up the Elekid/Electabuzz/Electivire line, though. And... I hate Electrike, but love Manectric.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 30, 2008)

My fave is either electivire or luxray. Joinage, please?


----------



## Zeph (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll join. The Shinx line are pretty awesome.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd like to join. I like Jolteon, Manectric, Lantern, and the whole Mareep Line.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 30, 2008)

This is growing fast. But; I digress. I don't really like the Mareep line; they're too slow. In a bit, we'll be starting a new discussion. I need some suggestions.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 1, 2008)

Can I join?
I like Manectric line, Lantern line, Luxray line, Rotom, Mareep Line, Raikou, Zapdos and [I like Plusle and Minun but electric types are one of my favs, well actually my fav but still...] You are not crazy Chimera and no one will tell me that.

From the electric type lover EeveeSkitty


----------



## Thorn (Jul 1, 2008)

Join?
Me likes the luxray line =D


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 1, 2008)

*shrugs and hits 'join' button*
Methinks Rotom is teh win.


----------



## Flora (Jul 1, 2008)

*joins*

Though I do ask, what is your definition of a "real" electric type?  Because my Pachirisu is kinda offended.

I like Rotom, Electrike/Manectric, and Shinx/Luxio/Luxray, though. ^^


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine would be basically avoiding the cutsy types that have been so popularized for the sure purpose of putting a cute face on Pokemon that end up inserting themselves into several teams.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 2, 2008)

OK. Before I listed the electrics I like but my favorite. Um, luxray line is my fav and it is in the top six pokemon I like of ALL TIME. So yeah go Luxray...

From the electric type lover eeveeskitty


----------



## IrkSplee (Jul 2, 2008)

Zapdos, Raikou, Jolteon, and the Shinx, Mareep, and Electrike lines for me (based entirely aesthetically - I don't battle competitively and really don't know their stats or ideal movesets or whathaveyou). I do like the cutesy ones, too, but not more or less than the ones above - I just really like electric types. No matter what the game, I've always been a speed player - whether the speed related to who got a hit in first, accuracy, or evasion - so I'm not surprised I'm attached to electrics. Even though I don't competitively battle, in fanfiction and such I do view their speeds as relevant to all three - basically a "fast enough to dodge what the opponent throws and too fast for them to escape" strategy. ...I can tell it's late because I typed all that.

Does anyone else have a reasoning for enjoying electrics? Or is it just a thing?


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah. Speed is my fav stat with HP coming second.
So electrics are pretty much speedy. 
3rd is S Attack
4th is S Defence
5th is Attack
6th Defence


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 2, 2008)

I like Electric because it's one of the two types that hits Suicune and friends super effective, actually.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 2, 2008)

...excuse me, what? They're electric types too! What's so wrong with the Pichu line? I like electric types, but not this club.

*leaves*


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice.  I'll join.

...Wow, why has everyone ignored the Magnemite and Voltorb lines?  They're awesome, too!

As for me, I love the Magnemite line, the Voltorb line, Elekid and Electabuzz (sorry, I just really, really don't like Electivire), the Chinchou line, Manectric and Rotom.  The Shinx line, Mareep line, Electrike and Zapdos are okay, but I can't say they're my favorites.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 8, 2008)

Added.

New discussion: what's your favorite Electric type to USE?

Me? Jolly Life Orb Electivire is fun.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 9, 2008)

Luxray...


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 9, 2008)

I like using the Electrike line and Jolteon. Haven't ever used the Shinx line, but I may try it next time I play diamond.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 17, 2008)

Luxray and Jolteon. Jolt as Sp and Lux as Phy.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

FUCK YES THE DELICIOUSNESS HAS LANDED


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

Luxray, Raikou = <3

Joinish :D The first legendary on silver I caught was Raikou, therefore it is my second favorite electric pokè :D


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always found Lanturn really fun to use for some reason.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jul 19, 2008)

Manectric. Partially because it always worked out for me, partially because I love wolves.


----------



## Mercury (Jul 20, 2008)

Can I join? 
I like the Shinx they all look cool, Electivire because it's powerful and Lanturn and Ampharos because I do. Jolteon is pretty cool as well.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, Luxray is so awesome you could get _drunk_ off that thing <3


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 27, 2008)

*joins*

I like Luxray, Ampharos, Manetric, Raikou, Lantern, and Zapdos.

*cough*andpikachu*cough*


----------

